# New DVD Radio drawing too much power??



## obie889 (May 14, 2009)

Hey Guys Just bought a Boss dvd radio head unit.......installed it and works fine untill i turn on the air or turn on the headlights or use the power windows! The radio seems to be drawing too much power and it kills the engine every time. If I have nothing else drawing power it all works fine, radio, engine runs. I do have a diablosport tune (91 octane) on the car and has never givin me any problems...any ideas???

Could the alternator be week?? I checked the battery and its fine.

Any help would be appeciated

Thanks!!

Edit I have just been told that a power cap might help yes??

OK I am an idiot! Turns out to have nothing to do with the radio! About a week ago i installed a K&N Cold air intake and it looks like the MAF sensor is either clogged or bad(or I installed it wong) (car is stalling, ruff idol, turn on the air and it dies) Dealer friend of mine has got it and checking it out. Just wanted to update you guys so my experience could help someone else!


----------

